

Ask HN: Where are the Wakemate reviews? - adelevie

I am so close to buying a Wakemate. I'm completely sold on the concept and it presents a compelling value proposition: sleep better, without taking meds, for $50.<p>However, I can't seem to find any actual hands-on reviews of the device. The website says the first devices shipped in January. Has anyone here used a  Wakemate? Would you care to enlighten me about your experiences with it?
======
johnswamps
As far as I know it hasn't shipped. I pre-ordered it last year when it was
scheduled to ship at the end of January. They then delayed that and said Q1
2010. It still says that and they still haven't shipped. They made a post last
week on their facebook page saying they would tell us shipping details soon,
but haven't said anything since then.

~~~
adelevie
I hope it's not vaporware!

------
weaksauce
I got an email on March 11'th saying that they were shipping out the first
ones in March. I haven't heard anything since.

 _Sorry for the radio silence ? we have some good news: the first run of units
will go out in March! We do not know how large the run will be right now, but
it will not fulfill all of the pre-orders. We'll let you know if you're in the
first batch as soon as we can. Thanks for your continued patience and interest
in WakeMate; we can't wait to show you what we've made!_

------
gnemeth
Hey Guys,

Greg from WakeMate here - Because we have not publicly shipped any units yet,
there are no reviews of units just yet. We will be shipping out the first
units at the end of the month so you should be seeing some reviews soon. More
detailed information will be posted to our website and blog.

------
rradu
Here's the TC article from that January delay:
<http://techcrunch.com/2010/01/23/wakemate-delay/>

Have you emailed them? preorder@wakemate.com

~~~
adelevie
Haven't emailed them. I'm less worried about being the first to get one. I
want to let the early adopters figure out whether this thing is legit and then
I'll make my decision. I really hope it's the real deal.

